
Zappos's Website Frozen for Two Years as It Integrates with Amazon (Oct. 2015) - davidii
http://highscalability.com/blog/2015/10/7/zapposs-website-frozen-for-two-years-as-it-integrates-with-a.html
======
hackaflocka
This didn't sound right to me. If it's true, and Amazon is tolerating it
(i.e., believing the narrative), then Amazon may have peaked (something that I
wouldn't have otherwise believed -- huge Amazon fan here).

